# Bentley's first trip to the groomer



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And he did wonderful. Bentley is such a good little boy. We listened to him howl all the way there. The ride home he only whimpered. They said he did great. Didn't like the hair plucked in his ears.

Excuse the bow. I wasn't expecting that. I asked for top knot...but it is black. 

First two are right when we walked into the door...because I knew what they would like after being home 10 minutes and rough housing. Third pic, Bentley's top knot is half out...Oh well, they are still clean, shiny and smell so good.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww they both look adorable... even though Bentley has a bow on.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...what sweeties you have! Bentley looks so soft and fluffy...what a brave boy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And his feet are so white...not something we see too often with the red clay we have here in the south.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....Bentley's so cute. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bently is soooo cute. I love his marking. He reminds me of Cicero at that age. Cicero also has the black patch on his shoulder...but his is on the other side. Now that his ears have grown so long...it looks like he has a very long ear on that side. :laugh:

Here is a picture Ann's DH made at the playdate and his feet don't look white any longer either.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is a very sweet picture of Cicero. He looks like a Hav who had a lot of fun. I think the dirtier they get the happier they have. You had to point the "long ear" out to me. I never noticed that before but it is precious. I hope Bentley does resemble Cicero as an adult...Cicero is gorgeous !!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww..........Bentley is growing into a little man!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mmm, he smells good - I can tell ! Handsome pups.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks great!!! I love top bows!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They both look so good!

I tried a new shampoo and love it. It's called Tropiclean, we got the whitening kind. You wouldn't believe the difference in my guys when we use it. Their feet get so muddy and red, this stuff gets it all out. I use the conditioner too. I tried another kind because the cheapest I can find the Tropiclean is around $6 a bottle but DH actually said he likes the Tropiclean best and that we should stick with it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome little fluffball!!
They both look very cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the SPA products and if I remember right, it is made by Tropiclean. I bought it on line for $6 (ish) but they have a limited line at Petco for $12.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I also use the Tropiclean whiteing shampoo and I like it also. I tried the conditioner...and it smells good...but I always go back to my Cure Care conditioner!!

Sharlene, I bought the Spa shampoo and mine is a Groomax product. After I got home it says it has Tea Tree Extract in it. I don't know where but I read somewhere on this forum that someone had a big problem with Tea Tree Oil....and now I'm afraid to use it. Does anyone know if there is a problem wtih this shampoo?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, that is a very good question Dale. I will go check my bottle and let you know.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I am safe. I hope !!! I just read all the ingredients on the bottle of shampoo and conditioner and neither contain tea extract oil. When I clicked on Tropiclean it listed all their products and SPA is included. But, I surely do want to check it out and see if people are having problems with it. I just ordered some Coat Handlers 15:1 conditioner too that I hear good things about.

http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/category.asp?categoryCode=186&


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I found info on tea tree oil for pets... It's recommended that it be used diluted, so I would think some in shampoo is fine. Applying it directly, either with your finger or in a spray might not be a good idea. Good to know as it is also used as a flea/musquito repellant!

http://www.doggiesparadise.com/tea-tree-oil.shtml

Here: http://www.healthy-oil-planet.com/side-effects-from-tea-tree-oil.html -------

_*"Keep tea tree oil away from small children, babies and even pets

Some people wonder if you can use tea tree oil on your pets. There have been reported cases of tea tree oil poisoning in pets. One incident involved a dog suffering a toxic reaction when tea tree oil was applied its fur coat to treat fleas. Be cautious and consult your veterinarian before using tea tree oil on your pet."*_


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, both Bentley and Evye are CUTE as can be! I love the little bow.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The bow lasted about as long as I thought it would. They were rough housing last night and I found it on the floor. Potty this morning on the wet grass and the feet are no longer white. Boys will be boys (in spite of their bows).


----------

